#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-19
<incanustheblue_> hi! : 3
<pedro_> wenas
<kamusin> buenas!
<c3959> hola buenas!ª!
<pedro_> kamusin: hoy TWD!
<pedro_> holas c3959 zeus
<pedro_> ven TWD?
<kamusin> pedro_, estoy bajando el cap aun
<pedro_> kamusin: yo lo deje bajando con utorrent+rss
<pedro_> es la mano
<kamusin> jaja wena
<pedro_> lo hay ocupado? es re bueno
<pedro_> agregai los rss no mas y dejai el tarro prendido y se encarga solito de todo
<kamusin> nunca...es que el tarro de la casa ocupa mucha energia
<kamusin> tiene una fuente de poder de como 800W
<pedro_> hahaha
<caravena> Buena buena... calurosamente zona norte... no muy buena idea tomar café para despertar
<arvaro> ese Guest62047 modo anonimo? jajaja
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-20
<c3959> hola buenas!
<arvaro> hola
<c3959> hola arvaro
<c3959> como estas?
<arvaro> bien, tu q tal c3959 ??
<c3959> arvaro: bien, con calor ya
<c3959> y son las 11 nomas... ayer tuve que pasar por el centro en la tarde y era un horno
<arvaro> me imagino
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola kamusin!
<kamusin> que talca cauros
<incanustheblue> hi!
<arvaro> hola incanustheblue
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-21
<pedro_> hola hola
<kamusin> wenas
<c3959> hola buenas!
<arvaro> holanda
<zeus> kiubo
<pedro_> y que corran las garrafas
<pedro_> (?)
<pedro_> kamusin: la guagua de TWD se vuelve zombie!!
<pedro_> kamusin: tai leyendo el comic?
<pedro_> kamusin: ves que los veo me acuerdo de Madrid y tu con el "no si en Chile los encuentro..."
<pedro_> :-P
<kamusin> uta si
<kamusin> todavia me lamento de eso
<pedro_> era el manso pack
<kamusin> si vi el último cap
<kamusin> no quiero que termine
<arvaro> pedro_ kamusin que serie?
<pedro_> the walking dead
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-22
<kamusin> buenas
<arvaro> hola
<c3959> hola buen dia!!
<pedro_> buenas
<kamusin> que tal !
<pedro_> bien bien y tu?
<kamusin> bien bien.. con arta pega nomas
<sortega> wenas arvaro c3959 kamusin pedro_ zeus
<kamusin> nas
<zeus> kiubo
<sortega> como estan?
<arvaro> bien
<arvaro> tu q tal?
<sortega> resfriado pero bien en general
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-23
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola kamusin, como va?
<kamusin> bien por ahora y tu :P
<pedro_> hola hola hola hola
<kamusin> wenas pedro_
<pedro_> como va kamusin ?
<kamusin> bien por ahora :P
<pedro_> hahaha
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> kamusin: como es eso de bien por ahora, que se viene? xd
<pedro_> holas c3959
<c3959> pedro_: ayer en la noche vi en facebook el meme de un cajero, que onda? :_D
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-24
<daskmond> hola ubunteros de chile
<daskmond> alguien que me ayude en algo relasionado a instalacion de ubuntu 12.10
<daskmond> parece que estoy solo en esto
#ubuntu-cl 2013-11-21
<ALXTorresC> :)
<Aaron> saludos
